
The Accidental Book Review That Made Jack Kerouac Famous - lermontov
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/the-accidental-book-review-that-made-jack-kerouac-famous/2019/12/13/23e94230-04b3-11ea-b17d-8b867891d39d_story.html
======
3xblah

       curl https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/the-accidental-book-review-that-made-jack-kerouac-famous/2019/12/13/23e94230-04b3-11ea-b17d-8b867891d39d_story.html?outputType=amp |tr -cd '\11\12\15\40-\176' |sed 's/</\n</g' | sed -n '/./{/<p class=.font--body/,/<\/p>/p;}' > 1.htm 
    
       firefox 1.htm
    

If desired, substitute browser of choice for "firefox". Can leave Javascript
enabled.

~~~
pjc50
If you're calling from the EU, this gets stuck in an endless loop of GDPR
consent redirects.

~~~
3xblah
Nothing in the filtered output that could cause a redirect.

If HTTP 3xx redirect, maybe try using a cache URL instead, e.g.,

    
    
        curl http://web.archive.org/web/20191214075242/https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/the-accidental-book-review-that-made-jack-kerouac-famous/2019/12/13/23e94230-04b3-11ea-b17d-8b867891d39d_story.html?outputType=amp |tr -cd '\11\12\15\40-\176' |sed 's/</\n</g' | sed -n '/./{/<p class=.font--body/,/<\/p>/p;}' > 1.htm
    
        firefox 1.htm

------
jasonkester
Public Service Announcement: Read This Book.

More specifically, read this book in one sitting, then immediately book a
flight to Southeast Asia or South America or Africa where the world is still
equipped to handle this sort of low budget wandering and filled with young
people doing so.

It can only make your life better.

~~~
barry-cotter
> On the Road is a terrible book about terrible people. Jack Kerouac and his
> terrible friends drive across the US about seven zillion times for no
> particular reason, getting in car accidents and stealing stuff and screwing
> women whom they promise to marry and then don’t.

> But this is supposed to be okay, because they are _visionaries_. Their
> vision is to use the words “holy”, “ecstatic”, and “angelic” at least three
> times to describe every object between Toledo and Bakersfield. They don’t
> pass a _barn_ , they pass a holy vision of a barn, a barn such as there must
> have been when the world was young, a barn whose angelic red and beatific
> white send them into mad ecstasies. They don’t almost hit a cow, they almost
> hit a holy primordial cow, the cow of all the earth, the cow whose dreamlike
> ecstatic mooing brings them to the brink of a rebirth such as no one has
> ever known.

[https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/12/02/book-review-on-the-
roa...](https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/12/02/book-review-on-the-road/)

~~~
nl
Yes, it still outrages people now.

Can you imagine how revolutionary it was in 1957?

~~~
Fricken
Kerouac represented the counterculture back in 1957, and out to upset the
squares, and welcoming to most anyone who rejected mainstream values. Now it's
the left that holds the podium and deems what is and isn't acceptable, and
it's the Alt-right who are out to own the libs, and consider and weirdo or
outsider who rejects mainstream society to be an ally. The poles have flipped.

~~~
nl
_Alt-right who are out to own the libs and [are?] consider[ed] and [a?] weirdo
or outsider_?

Yeah, all those dreadfully underprivilideged white college boys who want their
racism, sexism and anti-sex stances to be acceptable again.

------
TomK32
Kerouac influenced me a lot when I was 18/19 yrs old, though Thoreau did push
me even more on the path I chose. And that as a teen living in Bavaria! First
I read from Kerouac was Book of Dreams, a bit ironic because I can never
remember the dreams I have.

A quick listen to Jack himself:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jej5d2kYjuQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jej5d2kYjuQ)
I actually put that track onto the sampler that our class made when we
finished school. Couldn't care less how my classmates reacted to that after
lots of music :D

Also have a listen into that first Kerouac conference.
[https://archive.org/details/On_the_road__The_Jack_Kerouac_co...](https://archive.org/details/On_the_road__The_Jack_Kerouac_conference_82P248)

~~~
TomK32
oh, and one more tip: Buckley, Kerouac, Sanders and Yablonsky discussing the
so-called "Hippies".

------
Japhy_Ryder
What an incredible little story - I didn't know this and I'm from Lowell,
Mass., Kerouac's hometown. The imprint he left here is palpable - Lowell is
now considered a culture/arts/music destination and there's even a park
dedicated to Kerouac with granite pillars with his writing etched on them.

Always good to see him mentioned on HN. (My username is the protagonist from
one of his other works, The Dharma Bums.)

------
georgecmu
No paywall link: [https://www.heraldnet.com/life/the-accidental-book-review-
th...](https://www.heraldnet.com/life/the-accidental-book-review-that-made-
jack-kerouac-famous/)

------
grantuna
Dharma Bums > On The Road IMHO

